# BSOD when disconnecting HDMI or turning monitor off



## statica (May 9, 2012)

Hi

I build myself a new computer a year ago and it was running perfectly until 2 weeks ago where the computer suddenly turned off while I was watching TV, so just noticed the sound of the fans stopping and monitor was not on so didnt see if there was any BSOD or other information.

Well I am luckily an IT-Technician and after trying to power on the pc again I knew right away that my PSU was dead. I got this switched to a new and which had a bit more power (650W) and before it was 550W.

I thought that would be that but after mounting the new PSU the pc still would turn on. Fans just started and leds on my motherboard were on.

So I removed my Evga GTS450 GFX but since I have no onboard graphics I borrowed an old 9800GT from a colleague and with this gfx my computer is now running....well that is until I either plug in or plug out a HDMI or DVI cabel or if I just turn off the monitor because all this causes a BSOD.

My own GFX was under warranty and supplier has tested it to be defective so im awaiting a replacement.

I have also reinstalled Windows 7 Ultimate x64 SP1 after the crash and installed drivers, Bullguard Internet Security and Windows Updates and no problems at all. Its only when I plug in/out a hdmi or dvi cable or if I turn of my monitor that I get BSOD. No driver specified in the BSOD.

My system is:

Intel i7-2600 CPU
Gigabyte GA-PH67A-UD3-B3 motherboard with newes BIOS.
4 x 4GB Kingston HyperX RAM
60GB OCZ SSD as system drive.
1 TB Seagate Barracuda 3.5" HDD as storage.
LG 12x Bluray Burner/Reader.
LC Power 650W PSU
(Now: 9800GT GFX, Awaiting Evga GTS450 replacement)
Only USB plugged into pc is receiver for my wireless keyboard and mouse.

I have tested all 4 ram modules individually and in seperate slots to rule out errors in the DIMM slots. No errors after 16 hours of testing with Memtest. 
Voltage is stable and have utility from Gigabyte which monitors voltage on RAM, CPU, etc. and also that all fans are running correctly and also show temperature and has alarm if system reaches above 40 degrees celcius and if CPU reaches 60 degrees celcius. But system is 28 degrees celcius and CPU at normal use never goes above 35 degrees celcius.

Hot CPU for 8 hours, Burn-In for 8 hours and many other tests and cant find anything wrong.

So do anyone have any ideas to what can be causing this problem on a computer with a completely fresh Windows installation and updates?

Only error is BSOD when HDMI/DVI is plugged in/out or if monitor is turned off (standby). Else the computer is rock solid.

I did a search before making this thread but couldnt quite find anything which is exactly like this problem as mine occurs with an external GFX and I know that there is a known bug with the H67 chipset (which I have) and onboard Intel graphics but I dont have onboard graphics.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The BSOD STOP or ERROR code will indicate the cause of the problem. 

Having said that, two things come to mind. First, the power supply rating for modern PC's is next to useless. Yes, you do need a power supply of a minimum size for the PC to function. But unlike the old days, the wattage rating isn't enough. A quality power supply is more important than the size rating. Second, the power supply and video card likely were not the components damaged.

I've not heard of "LC Power", so I suspect it is low quality. The power supply is THE most important component and you should purchase accordingly. See our reference here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


----------



## statica (May 9, 2012)

Dogg said:


> The BSOD STOP or ERROR code will indicate the cause of the problem.
> 
> Having said that, two things come to mind. First, the power supply rating for modern PC's is next to useless. Yes, you do need a power supply of a minimum size for the PC to function. But unlike the old days, the wattage rating isn't enough. A quality power supply is more important than the size rating. Second, the power supply and video card likely were not the components damaged.
> 
> I've not heard of "LC Power", so I suspect it is low quality. The power supply is THE most important component and you should purchase accordingly. See our reference here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f210/power-supply-information-and-selection-192217.html


Yeah I know that a good power supply is important and 550W is probably what the maximal output was on the PSU but stille that dosent explain why after a year where the pc had been running flawless I now get BSOD when HDMI and DVI is connected or disconnected. And I wouldnt think so now that I have a 650W which may not deliver 650W stable it still should be plenty according to the calculations I made on how much was needed for the components I have and it should have been plenty. I agree that LC power probably isnt the best psu on the market but it was still stable in BIOS and no alerts was sounded from my Gigabyte warning software before the psu died. I have 650W psu now as I mentionen and a 9800GT gfx so it surely shouldnt be a lack of power that causes the BSODs when just removing a HDMI or DVI cable or turning the monitor off. And I have tried HDMI to my tv and that also results in a BSOD so dosent seem to be my monitor.

And if you dont think that the psu and gfx was the parts damaged then what parts are you referring to? As the pc is running with new PSU and a borrowed 9800GT. 

The BSOD I get are the usual 0x00000007 which I know can be from many different causes but still I reinstalled Windows 7 when new PSU and GFX was mounted so I cant see that I should be driver related and pc is running at 30-35 degrees celcius so shouldnt be a cooling problem either. But I will wait for my GTS450 to be exchanged before I can get a better idea of what the problem might be as the pc is running fine now...well except when disconnecting hdmi or dvi cables


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm not saying the current problem is power related. But I will repeat myself. 

With current multiple core cpus and power hungry gpus, you can NOT simply buy a power supply based on the wattage. Quality is more important than power rating. I've worked on PC's with cheap high rated psu's that won't boot or run properly, and yet with my trusty Corsair 500w unit they work fine. You need a quality unit with AMP ratings high enough for your hardware and multiple 12volt rails to seperate the cpu and gpu.

Now, as to your current issue. How it ran the previous year makes no difference. Most likely, the first junk power supply blew chunks and took your video card with it. And based on the BSOD issues, likely damaged other hardware as well...I suspect the motherboard. 

MS info on the error code: General causes of "STOP 0x0000007F" errors

Having said all of that, why are you constantly changing/moving video cables? Especially while the PC is running. While not a big issue, it's not a good idea to connect/disconnect any cables while the PC is running.


----------



## statica (May 9, 2012)

Dogg said:


> I'm not saying the current problem is power related. But I will repeat myself.
> 
> With current multiple core cpus and power hungry gpus, you can NOT simply buy a power supply based on the wattage. Quality is more important than power rating. I've worked on PC's with cheap high rated psu's that won't boot or run properly, and yet with my trusty Corsair 500w unit they work fine. You need a quality unit with AMP ratings high enough for your hardware and multiple 12volt rails to seperate the cpu and gpu.
> 
> ...


Im not disconnecting cables all the time but I unplugged HDMI to my TV as the cable was too short so I would trip over it if I left it in my tv and didnt want to pull my 50" tv down with me  The problem is also there if I turn of my pc monitor and then when I need to use pc again a few hours later or just a few minutes later there is a BSOD when I turn my monitor on. And the BSOD does not appear if I just leave the monitor on all the time. I dont need to disconnect the hdmi or dvi cables to get the BSOD, I just need to put my monitor into standby and then turn in on again to get the BSOD.

And yes I agree that a well built quality PSU is always better even if it is 100w less powerfull as you get real watt and not maximal watt. But since I have calculated the amount of watts I would need when I built the pc then 550w PSU was in my eyes fine when system should be using 420-450W. 

But now I have 650W PSU and I just got the news that my GTS450 has been exchanged for a GTX550i which I will receive after the weekend. 

So I agree that a quality PSU is always to perfer but I also had a budget on my build and I that brand of PSU is normally reliable enough from my experience. But now I have 650W (well 650W stated) and when I get the new gfx, then I hope the problems are solved. But I have tested all other hardware in the pc and no errors have shown up. Have the boot tools on mobo which has found no errors on mobo.

But ill see what a new gfx might do. And yes I have tried different monitors and cables (with pc turned off while switching cables) so it not that either


----------

